# Rover 75, yay or nay



## vector (24 Apr 2011)

I turned one down before, but my OAP neighbour is getting rid of his '03 Rover 75 (he's about 70 now , and his wife has convinved him its time to stop driving)

It Black and dripping with Chrome, reminds me of the P5B, but has about about 80k miles, but has been sitting for almost 6 months.

The price is zero/free/nada, but with a diesel the tax is about 600 p.a.

Comments....

(Yes I know it has an old man image, and in this case its true!)


----------



## RMCF (25 Apr 2011)

They are hideous cars, but as you say, its free. Can't beat that price.

Why doesn't he sell it? Surely he would get something for it?

Or you could do your good deed for the year, take it off him, sell it and give him the cash.


----------



## Woodie (25 Apr 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  The earlier ones with the crome are far nicer and may well become a classic.  Besides it's the last Rover so a bit of history.  The Diesel engine has 80K so that's nothing and that should be the BMW engine. Great for cruising but not exactly a runaround if you dont have parking sensors (blind spots).   Electrics can be a bit iffy sometimes but should be pretty rock solid other than that if well looked after.
It's free ....drive it for a bit ... why not?  What you got to lose?


----------



## Guest125 (26 Apr 2011)

Go for it. Would love to get a free car!! The diesels are much better than the petrol's


----------



## monagt (26 Apr 2011)

If you don't take it, let me have it!


----------



## Dinny (26 Apr 2011)

I had one a great car. It had 150000miles  on the clock and sold it to my brother who had it with over 200000miles.  Only had one problem with the fuel pump in the tank. One of the best cars i ever had. Go for it. Easy on diesel as well


----------



## mloc (26 Apr 2011)

Nay, work buddy had one a few years back and was plagued with engine issues...sorryyyyy


----------



## BK0001 (27 Apr 2011)

I like them. Its like a 5 series for gentlemen. Nice place to sit.


----------



## silverwake (27 Apr 2011)

I love that car!
I wanted to buy one, but I was advised against doing it, as most of the Rover 75s have a problem with the head gasket. So, I bought an Opel Tigra instead.
Guess what... I had to change its head gasket a few weeks after buying it!

Moral of the story: I'd go for it, no questions asked


----------



## flattea2 (27 Apr 2011)

BMW engine and free, they are actually well built.... why not?

I'd give him something for it though. Even a voucher for a nice restaurant if he insists on not taking any cash for it.


----------



## vector (27 Apr 2011)

I think I'll go for it

(the moss will need to be cleaned from the windows seals


----------



## Silvera (27 Apr 2011)

Show us some pics please? Before and After pics!
Always kinda liked the look of a mint 75.


----------



## peelaaa (9 Jun 2011)

Not sure if you got the car, but go for it, diesels last forever and the car as a whole are very reliable, they are a very understated car


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2011)

silverwake said:


> I wanted to buy one, but I was advised against doing it, as most of the Rover 75s have a problem with the head gasket. *So, I bought an Opel Tigra instead*.


My god, what were you thinking! You went from old-man's car image and unreliable to really ugly and even more unreliable!


----------



## johnnygman (17 Jun 2011)

Sure you would get money for it for parts and scrap even if it was a useless heap, big money in scrap now.


----------



## SOM42 (23 Jun 2011)

RMCF said:


> They are hideous cars



Why are they hideous?


----------



## blueband (5 Jul 2011)

go for it, the BMW diesel is great, and easy on fuel too,


----------



## silverwake (8 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> My god, what were you thinking! You went from old-man's car image and unreliable to really ugly and even more unreliable!



Not to mention that the Tigra is lime-green on top of all the rest... 
But it was cheaper and smaller.

And now that everything's fixed, I have to admit that I quite like driving it.


----------



## WicklowMan (10 Jul 2011)

Lovely car the 75 ... imho it should have been the new Jaguar, rather than the S-type which looked like a car sucking a sweet (hate that grille!)


----------

